# Raw with a rabbit??



## sna1987 (Jul 22, 2011)

I want to try feeding my puppies raw, but my husband is concerned that they would eventually want to eat our bunny Jack. What is the probability of this happening?


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

same risk whether the dog eats kibble or raw, depends on the prey drive and socializtion of the animal.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with sable123!!!!!!!!
A first for everything


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Here is my boy Remi, eating his chicken leg quarter right next to Roscoe the Chicken, eating his chicken food:


----------



## sna1987 (Jul 22, 2011)

Okay. That's what I've read, but I didn't really have anything to show him. That picture seems like it would be really useful to show him. Also, if anyone else has pictures of their raw fed dogs with smaller animals to show him, I think that would probably be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Here's a picture of my raw-fed dog enjoying a Buffalo Rib:









Here is a picture of the box of Buffalo bones from where the rib came from. One of my cats just about climbed into the box to help herself to a raw meal:









Here is a picture of raw-fed Gryffon cuddling with a buffalo-bone smelling cat. 









And enjoying a marrow-bone in the company of one of my other cats:


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I have TONS of pictures of the raw fed dogs with chickens, baby rabbits, ducks, etc. I'll post more when I get home tonight!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

:rofl:


onyx'girl said:


> I agree with sable123!!!!!!!!
> A first for everything


Ditto!


----------

